

Ask HN: Can HN share their experience with "off shoring" web development? - hybrid11

I am thinking of exploring the option of "off shoring" some of my company's web development.  By off shoring, I mean outsourcing web development to companies/contractors in countries with cheaper rates.  
I am curious to hear the HN community's experience, as well as any tips or tricks.
======
dylanhassinger
Here's some thoughts I've written on the subject:

[http://dylanized.com/some-ninja-tips-for-outsourcing-web-
dev...](http://dylanized.com/some-ninja-tips-for-outsourcing-web-development-
on-odesk-or-elance/)

I also I recommend Rob Walling's book "Start Small Stay Small", at
startupbook.net

~~~
hybrid11
Great link, thanks for sharing!

